# 13 amp vs 15 amp



## adeters

I'm new to all this. What's the difference? Other than 2 amps.:blink:


----------



## MastersHand

Can't STRESS this enough 13amp is usually what comes out of the UK and if is what manufacturer is saying then that's what the fuse should be. Our 15amp isn't to much more but enough to create a major risk if you replace the 13amp with it. These breakers are designed to go before a problem ,Fire, Damage to equipment occurs or worse.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic

MastersHand said:


> Can't STRESS this enough 13amp is usually what comes out of the UK and if is what manufacturer is saying then that's what the fuse should be. Our 15amp isn't to much more but enough to create a major risk if you replace the 13amp with it. These breakers are designed to go before a problem ,Fire, Damage to equipment occurs or worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


What are you talking about???

He means on tools... lol

~tom


----------



## adeters

*ok but what's the difference*

i found this on the internet.....but what's the difference between 13 and 15....

*Amps*
A tools amp rating indicates the electrical current load a motor can carry for an indefinite period of time without degrading the insulation and other electrical compounds of the motor. In a UL tested tool, the motor is tested to verify that it can run or operate below a specific temperature while current or electricity is flowing through it. So in essence how much can the motor absorb and dissipate heat. Motor speed is important. The faster a motor can spin the more air it can draw through the motor to help cool it down. So amps measures or indicates the maximum time a tool can continuously run without exceeding the temperature limits. Amps basically measure how effectively the motor cools itself, not how much power it has. With this in mind, more amps can be good because motors will run longer and won’t heat up as fast. Remember heat is what kills a motor. Have you ever popped a circuit breaker on the panel? This can be annoying, but it protects your tools. Notice when you’re popping the breaker your tool is probably bogging down causing more heat to build up and in return drawing more amps.
Another misconception is that because two tools have the same amp rating they must be the same. Not the case. Take two circular saws for example that both have a 15 amp rating. They must be the same, right? Wrong, even though they both have 15 amps, a worm drive can transfer the power to the blade more efficiently than the inline version giving the worm saw more torque.
Regarding cordless tools, the more amps the battery has, the longer the tool will run. Most 18 amp professional power tools have higher amps than the cheaper tools, even though the batteries have the same voltage and look like they are the same size.


----------



## woodnthings

*HP on a router*

Some routers are rated 12-13 amps and are rated 2 1/4 HP.
Others are rated 15 amp and are rated 3 or 3 1/2 HP, Porter Cable and Milwaukee.
On an induction motor which is brushless, unlike a router, a 12 amp rating is generally 3/4 HP, a 15 amp rating is generally 1 HP.  bill


----------



## MastersHand

firemedic said:


> What are you talking about???
> 
> He means on tools... lol
> 
> ~tom


LOL well then we all learned about fuses and breakers but I'm sure you have been to a few fires related to this one

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick

Where's kenbo the electrician when you need him. Lol


----------



## ScottyB

I'm no electrician but I believe the answer is 2 amps. What do I win? :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings

*that was covered in post no. 1*



ScottyB said:


> I'm no electrician but I believe the answer is 2 amps. What do I win? :laughing:


Here, hold these 2 wires while it turn this switch..... :blink: bill


----------



## mveach

woodnthings said:


> Some routers are rated 12-13 amps and are rated 2 1/4 HP.
> Others are rated 15 amp and are rated 3 or 3 1/2 HP, Porter Cable and Milwaukee.
> On an induction motor which is brushless, unlike a router, a 12 amp rating is generally 3/4 HP, a 15 amp rating is generally 1 HP.  bill


746 watts = 1 hp.
at 120 volts that is about 6.25 amps per hp. This would be consumed hp. The output hp would depend on the efficiency of the motor usually 6.5 >7 amps per hp. The problem is there is no one set way that manufactures must use to rate hp. Then torque is another thing yet.


----------



## GeorgeC

If you want to get a serious answer you have to put your question into context.

George


----------



## cocheseuga

13 AMP:









15 AMP:


----------



## adeters

If I see a table saw rated at 15 amps and another rated at 13 amps. The difference would in fact be 2 amps. But I guess what it boils down to is horsepower. Right? Ability to keep turning the blade at the same speed without bogging down. Rigt?


----------



## TimPa

if in reference to a motor, the 15 amp will draw more current, therefor deliver more torque than the 13 amp - all other things being the same (efficiency, quality)


----------



## Flyindiver

*Some of it is advertising*

Manufacturers have flexibility on how they label things. Motor nameplates willl list voltage, RPM, and current. HP is a function of torque, RPM, and a constant (5252). IF you spend enough for a tool you will find a motor torque, RPM, and current curve. Motors like to spin at their rated RPM (say 1700). If you load them, effectively slowing them down, the motor will demand more current to maintain the rated speed. At some point, manufacturers figure that they can mass produce a product for general use and keep all the details to themselves. They simplify it by providing a HP rating, voltage, and current. You pay for Watts used, and it is measured by the meter. Motors with dual voltages will run cooler at the higher voltage because they will tyically draw half the amperage. You pay the same because the wattage (horsepower) is exactly the same. I was using my sears shop vac the other day and had to laugh because it is labeled as "6.5 Peak HP"... What a load of BS. At 120V this would mean that the vac would demand 40 amp. The put a HP label on the machine just like stereo manufactures advertise "Peak wattage ratings" on amplifiers and speakers. Needless to say, the labeling of machines has a lot to do with their prices. Inexpensive tools have inflated (advertising) ratings.


----------



## Pirate

FWIW, the 1HP, RI motor on my Unisaur runs fine on a 15 amp breaker.
As does my 1HP, RI motor on my Boice Crane planer. 
Both of these machines are great, if you only have 15 amps available. 
I think the 1 HP Unisaur motor draws 12.8 amps. I don't think a 15 amp breaker would work with a 15 amp motor on it, under load.


----------

